
Entrepreneurship In Europe  - BioGeek
http://www.ventureblog.com/articles/indiv/2006/001250.html
======
aglarond
For those based in Switzerland, one resource could be venturelab.ch - I
haven't used it myself, but a quick browse of the website leaves me with some
mixed feelings. The business-focus of the site seems to underline the
sentiment in the article of the anti-startup attitude in Europe. On the other
hand, the "success stories" and comments sprinkled throughout the site show
that there is some hope. It would be interesting to attend one of their
events, just to see if it's all marketing-speak, or if there's actually
anything worthwhile to the initiative.

